# kawaski praire 360 kebc rest/belt light



## vms305 (Jun 17, 2010)

so the 100 check belt came on and stupid me removed the cover and turned the key on. I tired reseting the belt light it went from solid to now flashing and its in limp mod. I didnt do anything else wrong besides turning the key on.

Ive tried flipping the switch a few times, tired disconnecting everything and resetting it all and nothing i don't have the manual. And am to cheap to download just yet.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

disconnect 2 pin conector, an the two 5 pin conectors 1 black an 1 grey, then hook 5 pin black to grey an grey to black , turn ingition on light will blink at 4 secnd intervals let blink for 7 seconds turn off ingition an hook everything back to orginal , then turn ingition on no lights should blink


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ what he said...


----------

